# LR4 Adjustment brush: persistent slider settings



## Pixeljungle (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi. I have recently upgraded from LR2 to LR4 and I find a really annoying feature regarding the adjustment brush. The slider positions I set for making local adjustments to one image are carried forward to any other image I select to work on. Not the actual brush strokes, just the slider settings. Of course each image requires different adjustments so I cannot see the logic of retaining slider settings from one image to another. Closing down LR and re-starting does not reset them either. There appears to be no keystroke shortcut to zero all these sliders. A colleague who upgraded from LR3 to LR4 also has the same problem.

Is this a fault or a feature and is there a way round it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I've just checked back through LR2, 3 and 4 and on my system the sliders never reset for any version if I just move from image to image, even across restarts. Are you sure they do on your LR2 system, and your colleague's LR3 system?

However, on all three versions it's easy enough to reset all sliders back to zero by simply selecting one of the effects from the drop-down list and choosing one whose slider is already at base point, i.e. if, say, most of the sliders are not at base, but say moire is, select moire as the effect and everything reverts to zero.

Hope that made sense!


----------



## ernie (Apr 28, 2012)

An even easier way to reset all the sliders to Zero is to double click on the "effects" word at the top of the list.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2012)

Better still! Thanks ernie.


----------



## Pixeljungle (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys - the double click on Effects did the trick. But why can't Adobe just add a button to "Reset sliders"? 
I checked again in LR2 and no, the parameter values are not carried across to a new image but are at their default starting point.

Cheers - PJ


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi PJ, welcome to the forum!

That double-click is the reset sliders button.  You'll find that works in all of the different panels.  You can also hold down to alt key and it changes to say reset.


----------

